# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Can anyone help?

## Suzi

A friend posted this on facebook so I thought I'd see if anyone here wanted to have a go too... 





> A friend of mine is creating a documentary on Mental Health and investigating into the help the government, doctors and councillors at educational services provide or the lack thereof.





> Please share around and help them out in any way you can!
> tome.hall34@gmail.com

----------


## S deleted

Sounds like a fab idea.

----------


## Suzi

I thought so too  :O:

----------

